# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Laying/grouting clay pavers around a pool

## varpy

What a fantastic place this is! I'll be here for a while methinks... 
My problem is I've done a fair bit of paving with assorted materials in assorted ways, but never this. 
It needs to match an existing area around a pool where clay pavers - 230x114x50mm deep have been used. They are laid in a stretcher fashion with about a 10mm grouted gap. At a guess a mortar slurry has been used. 
My question is how best to duplicate this. My thought is to compact 75/100mm road base then use dry 30mm screeded 6:1 washed sand/cement, lay the paver, compact then wash a 3:1 washed sand/cement slurry on top after having previously wet the area. Do a small area at a time then sponge off. 
Am I on the right track peeps or am I heading for a disaster? 
How do the pro's do it I wonder.... 
Cheers Ross   :Biggrin:

----------


## mic-d

The best way is to cement the area and then glue the pavers down with tile adhesive. I postedsome info on grouting a while ago here: http://woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/...highlight=pool
A heavy duty plastic bag with a corner cut off makes a good grout bag, I've since discovered. 
CHeers
Michael

----------


## varpy

Thanks Michael. I had actually read that thread before I posted and have taken it on board, but it's not what I wanted. I'm afraid I didn't explain myself initially very well. 
What I really want to know is how to lay 50 mm thick pavers and then do the mortar slurry thing that the pro's do. The technique that you see used around houses rather than pools. The path will run up to the paved area around the pool where I believe the pavers have not been laid on a concrete base, but appear to have been done as I described. 
I could be wrong though. Maybe it is on a concrete base. Just looks like no aggregate in the mix. How do they do the slurry thing? 2:1 sounds like a powerful, costly mix.  
The deep soak prior sounds sound.   :Biggrin:

----------

